# Need some suggestions on a picture my wife took



## biggdogg (Sep 6, 2016)

My wife took this picture of our son after his game Thursday evening. Personally I think it's an awesome picture, but she thinks the shadows are too heavy. What do y'all think?


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks like a good shot in those light conditions.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 7, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Looks like a good shot in those light conditions.



That was my thought. She has a tendency to over think things.


----------

